# Images of latest AW releases to be released in May



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Just received these images from AW and wanted to share them.
I am still taking pre-orders on my web site but inventory will sell out _Fast!_

Also, received word from AW that these two releases - due in on May 10th, will be the last releases for the CLAM style packaging. 

In future releases, AW will still make two different colors per vehicle but instead of one of each color, AW has decided to RANDOMLY release the colors in the cases. 
This means that you may order two inner cases and still not get both colors of a certain vehicle. This will go for master cases too! No guarantees as to what you will get when ordering in case lot. Looks like I will be busting open all my cases to fill orders!

Last, no whites in the new releases either....new chase style will be included but no word as to what they look like or what the difference will be. 




*Thunderjet 500 :*











*X-Tractions:*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Wow -- just when I was paying my credit card down.  I see quite a few cars I like, namely the Mopars, the Ford GT, Ford Talladega and T/As.

Too bad about the clamshell -- seemed handier for retailers. It's all just landfill fodder in the end anyway I guess.

I GOTTA get the guys I race with to run some X-Tracs and TJets now that the dodgy build quality has been fixed (at least to a much better degree than the old JL TJ & XT releases).

Can't wait. :thumbsup: 

'doba


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

VERY nice...I see a few I want badly....those GT's will be awesome on an SG+ chassis....


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*hey motorcity*

do you sell cars individually or just by the case?

thanks
mike


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

AMXs
Chappys
and GT40s 

for me!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

beautiful... I'll take a case of each.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Much as I like the torino, whats with the wrong-O stripe? Its not a total deal breaker, but still a bit of a put off. The nomads and cop hummers look nice though, Im really liking the white with blue doors one much better than the white with gold doors shown on the webcams...


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

mking said:


> do you sell cars individually or just by the case?
> 
> thanks
> mike


In the past, Jeff has sold individual cars.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

They are all beautiful. I have to limit myself though.


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Yes, I listed the Tjets last night and I will be listing the Xtractions tonight. 
I will also be updating the new releases for later in the year and there is alot of new products coming out between July and December ....Super G, Flamethrowers, and a New Nascar release. 
I have some of the releases listed already but now I have the vehicles that will be included in each release with colors.

If you don't see them listed, you can always email me a list of what you want and I can send you a total. I accept MasterCard, Visa and Amex + PayPal and Money Orders. I don't charge cards until items are shipped and money orders are held until items shipped.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Wow, Looks like I'm buying 14 new cars... The Nomads look good as do the Gt40's, Torino's, Willy's, and AMX's.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Very Nice*

Job well done, Tom. I've already put in a preorder for a set of each. Right off the bat, I think the AMX and Ford GT40 will be the most wanted from these sets of cars.

P.S. Tom, did you address the oversized front axle holes?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Outstanding!
Looks like I am broke again... lol


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

so there wont be any White Thunders? Wont even be worth getting a case for resale with out that.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well*



wnovess99 said:


> so there wont be any White Thunders? Wont even be worth getting a case for resale with out that.


 Here is your answer...


> AUTO WORLD DEVELOPS NEW MARKETING PLAN FOR ELECTRIC SLOT RACERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Actually, I like the Studebakers best! I am a South Bend boy however.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

Well forget that, not worth selling anymore. The profit margin isn't high enough on the cars. The only reason they were worth carrying in the first place was because 1 car could pay for half or all of the case. I wont be buying them for wholesale or club racing. The minute a manufacture starts screwing the dealers I loose all respect.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

First, I'm really happy to see these cars looking good and ready for pre-orders. I will be buying about a dozen individual cars from these sets.

Regarding the dealer/chase car issue... Seems to me like there were/are too many dealers. This might separate those who were riding coattails from those who want to help carry the load. Those dealers who actually add value to the process should be appropriately compensated. I don't see how those whose business revolves around scalping chase cars add any value to the distribution process.

How to add value? Carry a good variety of add-on/hop-up parts so that I can one-stop shop. Appear at regional shows so that I can see the products in person. And if I'm looking for something in particular and I can't make a show but I know you're going, be willing to try to find it for me while you're there if you don't already have it.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Of the TJs, I'm not crazy about the Studes, and I could live with only one color each of the Willys and the Chappy. But I want both colors of the Torinos, Cougars, and AMXs... and ALL the XTractions are must-haves for me...

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Of the TJs, I'm not crazy about the Studes, and I could live with only one color each of the Willys and the Chappy. But I want both colors of the Torinos, Cougars, and AMXs... and ALL the XTractions are must-haves for me...
> 
> --rick


My thoughts exactly Rick, must be a Pennsylvania thing..........


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Can't wait to get multiple Torinos... do wish someone would produce the Talladega for the AFX chassis. (hint, hint)
But I haven't seen anything that I won't buy... probably all of them in both colors... I know... it's an addicition... I can't help myself... and don't want to...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

motorcitytoyz said:


> In future releases, AW will still make two different colors per vehicle but instead of one of each color, AW has decided to RANDOMLY release the colors in the cases.
> This means that you may order two inner cases and still not get both colors of a certain vehicle. This will go for master cases too! No guarantees as to what you will get when ordering in case lot.


 Now why would anyone set up their cases that way? AW seems to be going out of their way to make it hard on dealers and collectors. Why would I order a case if I don't know what's in it?
Am I the only one who thinks this is just plain dumb?

Joe


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Regarding randomness in cases...

It would seem to benefit the dealers in that it makes purchases of cases less desirable for individuals and makes it more likely for dealers to sell individual cars. Dealers who buy enough cases could of course break open the cases and sell complete sets with all the different colors. It seems consistent with the "value added" approach I suggested earlier.

Of course, the "swap and sell" area of this forum could also become busier too.

I also think it would be interesting if some colors are not be produced in the same quantities and collectors slowly discover which are the rarer ones. Having random colors in the cases would help make it a bit more of a guessing game for a little while.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely see some that I want, but not all. Guess I'll be piecing together another set of the ones I want. :freak: rr


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> Regarding randomness in cases...
> 
> It would seem to benefit the dealers in that it makes purchases of cases less desirable for individuals and makes it more likely for dealers to sell individual cars. Dealers who buy enough cases could of course break open the cases and sell complete sets with all the different colors. It seems consistent with the "value added" approach I suggested earlier.
> 
> I also think it would be interesting if some colors are not be produced in the same quantities and collectors slowly discover which are the rarer ones. Having random colors in the cases would help make it a bit more of a guessing game for a little while.


 Oh I don't see it that way at all. If I buy something from you, I want to know what it is I am getting. When a dealer places an order for cases of AW cars, don't you think the dealer has the right to know what he is getting?
With this new formula, a dealer is going to blindly order cases and then take the time and effort to break those cases apart so he can create full sets? I wouldn't. Would you?
Would you order a case of cars from me and allow me to pick which cars I send you? I don't think so. Otherwise, you could end up with a bunch of pink Cobras.
Also, if I am a collector, I simply want to place an order for the complete set, not have to buy lots of cars I do not want in the hopes of finding one that I do want. That mentality works fine for older cars no longer in production where you may have to buy an entire collection to get the few cars you are missing, but not for newly issued cars.
AW can run their business any way they want. But it does sound like they are ticking off a whole lot of people. I had one vendor tell me he feels that they are ruining the hobby and probably won't carry them any more. I don't think they are ruining the hobby, but they have certainly taken away my incentives for collecting their cars every time they do something customer unfriendly.

Joe


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

It seems to me AW is taking a page form the OLD Aurora book. In the 60's and 70's hobby shops NEVER knew what color cars they would get form Aurora , they would just order assortments of T jets, Tuff ones , AFX etc and they would be buying a quanity , they had NO control of what colors would be in the shipment. ( you can confirm this if you have a Old Autoworld catalog ) Why do you think certian color cars are so valuable ? If Aurora did things the way they do today , the purple charger, turquiose El Camino and so on would be just common cars . As both a collector and retailer I like this way better. If Tom is smart he will just limit certain colors or tampo details ( SS stripes, Bumble bee tails , etc) without letting anyone know which ones are the limited ones. This would make " Chase" cars fun again . I mean how hard was it to find a White Thunder that was in a white box , with a white chassis , white tires , and a white paint job ? As a retailer you opened the case and there it was , NO chance of them reaching the shelf. Straight to Ebay . Now maybe just maybe a rare car will sit on the shelf and get passed over by many people before it finally finds a home.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Manufacturer>Distributor>Retailer>Consumer


All you gotta do is know your place, accept it in an ethical manner, and all will be well with the slot world. 



Way too much "me" and "I" stuff going on in here.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Piz said:


> Now maybe just maybe a rare car will sit on the shelf and get passed over by many people before it finally finds a home.


Like Hot Wheels do???.............Not!!!

The unusual and rare ones are identified and gone by scalpers almost immediately.

I just hope I like the ones that are common.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I gotta go with Joe on this one... I will not buy anything unless I know EXACTLY what I'm buying... how anyone could defend another sytem is beyond me. It's anti consumer and it also makes it easier for vendors to play favorites with their customers, defraud people by keeping the cars they KNOW aren't produced in higher numbers and stciking the rest of us with the crap they can't move

as for as the "I and Me" comments go... what's wrong with that? 
Are you under the impression we OWE AW something? Why would anyone expect a hard working person to spend their money on some crap shoot system? 

Isn't buyng the product enough of a "thank you"?

*I * will not spend my money on a car I don't want, 
that doesn't work for *me* 

I really hope I'm misunderstanding what I;m reading here becaus I don't like it one bit.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I must be missing something in the opposing views. If you want me to buy your product, you should make it as easy as possible. If I sell your product, you should make it as easy as possible. If you want me to collect your cars (or buy at least one of each) AT THE TIME OF ISSUE, don't make me go crazy searching websites and stores looking for certain ones. I have much better ways to spend my time. If I'm a vendor, don't make me open every case and have to sort though hundreds of cars in order to make complete sets for my cutomers.
Maybe some guys like the thrill of the hunt. I like to occasionally track down cars I do have have, but not when the hunt is artifically created.
AW can go ahead and make limited editions of certain cars without telling anyone. But I'll assure you that will quickly lead to scalping.
I'll continue to support those who appreciate my business and make it easy to buy their product.

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Lets rewind about 7 years...........I walked into my local hobby store and saw 6 johnny lightning pullbacks up on the wall (never heard of them before) but my jaw hit the counter. I scooped up all 6 only to see the back and the other cars available.......WOW........and I still didn't know they were released in 3 colors each.
I called to order the chrome set and was laughed at out loud, with a "geeez, they sold out so fast we where so suprised".

Long story short..........johnny lightning/Round 2/ Autoworld, Tom Lowe, has made this hobby exciting for me again. You may not like all the bodies or all the colors, or the selling rules, but the chassis are better then ever, and it's fun to see whats coming out and in the future.

If Tom stopped making cars I would still be happy as hell with what he gave us. His making more cars is fine by me and keeps me into the collecting part as much as the racing/fun part.

Keep up the great work Autoworld.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> I gotta go with Joe on this one... I will not buy anything unless I know EXACTLY what I'm buying... how anyone could defend another sytem is beyond me. It's anti consumer and it also makes it easier for vendors to play favorites with their customers, defraud people by keeping the cars they KNOW aren't produced in higher numbers and stciking the rest of us with the crap they can't move
> 
> as for as the "I and Me" comments go... what's wrong with that?
> Are you under the impression we OWE AW something? Why would anyone expect a hard working person to spend their money on some crap shoot system?
> ...


Exactly. I am going to buy mine after I see them and can order what I want and if one vendor doesn't have the one I want I'll try another. I'm done buying cases anyway.

I miss the days of not even knowing what's available. When I was a kid if my hobby store didn't have it, as far as I was concerned it didn't even exist. I think we have too much information now. However the information and you people to share and discuss it with gives me new ways to enjoy this hobby.


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I totally agree with you Ed. I remember when I first stumbled upon the pullbacks in a local toy store by accident. I thought to myself, what a great idea. New bodies to put on my old AFX cars. I bought all I could find. Then I called up Playing Mantis to ask if more bodies would be released. The nice girl on the phone told me next they would try something different. Actual slot cars. I have been a fan ever since. Dave.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Those of you who no me, know that I support the slot hobby to the last man. 

I find this three card Monty game off putting. I'm not gonna waste my time and money guessing where the queen is; but I can clearly see where the joker is

Instead of a marketing gimmick shell game. Why not try something revolutionary like selling cars straight up?! They are of fine quality and provide adequate selection. We wantem', we like'm so what's the problem.

Like the other ney sayers, I'll just wait and pay a few bucks more later. 
That is the actual cost of not doing business with AW and their shell game.

How about spending more time designing and building cars and less time on the prestidigitation of marketing ploys?

If I carefully read the terms and conditions and have to check it again or call my lawyer for clarification then you got a problem. The faster you talk and the more steps to the dance, the quicker and more exponentially my frustration level rises.

Yeah right!! I'm gonna buy a case of unknowns and be stuck with the leavin's.
Puh-leeze! They are not Fabrege eggs. They're jus' 'lil cars for god's sake. 

Cracker jacks have better odd's! At least I know there's a prize in every box. I'll take a whistling decoder ring over some barf colored leftover slot car that I never wanted in the first place.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I see some very valid points on both sides of the issues, but what does it boil down to?

Me. I am the end constomer, eh. I buy these cars to play with them. That includes running, maintaining and displaying them to other potential customers.

My dollars are not unlimited. True, I have many of Toms cars in my collection (near 100) and only because many were a very good deal to me. I have 3 whites. Two were purchased from HT members at fair retail while the third was found in the wild at fair retail. I would not be able to own them otherwise, eh. I have 2 chromy 55 chevs. They were also a decent deal when I purchased them from Tom. Had they been part of a 6, 12 or (NOW) an 18 car set, I would simply be out of luck unless someone would have been kind enough to part with them at fair (normal) retail.
I do not believe that I am the only end customer who works this way.

I would like to own some of those beautiful red 1st-lap cars. I certainly don't care for all of them (same with the new blue ones) but I will never own any of the ones that I like unless they are at a fair retail price. Maybe someday I will get lucky, yeah? It only took 3 years to stumble across my 3 whites.

There are many more of Toms cars that will would/could make their way into my collection, but certainly not ALL of them. Tom has built some HO scale cars of 1:1 cars that I don't care for. I won't buy those. I will buy the cars that I really like, but now he has forced me to deal(buy) them from someone else who can charge whatever they like for them, especially since these shrewd sellers know that I will not be able to get them from Tom. Now it is just more money for the scalpers at auction, though it will not be mine.

Here is the end result in a nutshell.

Tom can sell his cars how he wants to.
Scalpers will still scalp Tom cars, but at greater prices.
I will continue to buy cars as I always have at fair retail prices.
I will be buying less of Toms cars. Period.

Thanks for your time, eh!


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

> I totally agree with you Ed. I remember when I first stumbled upon the pullbacks in a local toy store by accident. I thought to myself, what a great idea. New bodies to put on my old AFX cars. I bought all I could find. Then I called up Playing Mantis to ask if more bodies would be released. The nice girl on the phone told me next they would try something different. Actual slot cars. I have been a fan ever since. Dave.


This was a great time, bodies were reasonable and widely available for around $3, buy a chassis for $7 and you had a car for around $10. A new chassis comes out wonderful and now we were paying around $12 retail, not bad, sales go well and a year later were at $15, still more reasonable then the slot car giants. Hot wheels are still at $1 and the more detailed diecast at around $2.50. Now were buying bodies wo a chassis for around $11 or $12 add a chassis which is now $10 your now up to $22 for a t-jet. I have backed off buying the bodies for 12 when I can get the whole car for 15. When the pricing maxes out and marketing stratigies dont work any more it will come down to who can sell at a reasonable cost. There is a saying in business that "I would rather have 50 dimes then 10 quarters" I guess what I am trying to say is keep it reasoanable and we will buy, make it expensive and we will be selective.
Sorry if I rambled.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I used to buy master cases, had zero intrest in white lightnings, they would get sold off to make the case price more in line to what I wanted to spend. I would keep two cases and sell off all other cars. Now instead of having two of each car in a series, I'll be only getting 1 of each car I want. Seems AW will be selling less cars this way, at least to me...


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I never suggested that a consumer couldn't purchase exactly what they wanted. The consumer should be able to get exactly what they want at the end of the distribution channel. But today's distribution channel is causing problems and robbing consumers of a fair chance to find and buy potentially rare cars at reasonable prices. One way to address the problem is to force "dealers" to add value to the system or get out.

If all a dealer does is buy a case, mark it up, and sell it to a consumer, they are adding very little value to the process. Worse yet, if a dealer gets to buy a case, pick out the rare cars to scalp and sell the rest of the cars below MSRP, they are not only adding no value to the process, they are a cancer to the process. Why? Because in that scenario, NO DEALERS would EVER benefit from adding value to the distribution process and the whole thing eventually collapses. With the relative ease of online auctions, essentially EVERYONE could become a dealer -- but one that hurts the system, buying cases, picking out what they want and dumping the rest below MSRP. 

Tom's new approach makes it impractical (less economical) for those "dealers". Dealers who want to offer full sets of cars will need to buy in greater volume. Meanwhile, any consumer who wants to purchase a complete set (with the colors of the cars guaranteed) can contact any of these better resellers and purchase them. As consumers, we can still purchase exactly what we want from those dealers who want to provide such a service. Serious dealers who buy in volume should have no problem with this new policy. 

Should I expect to pay a little more for common cars? Sure. However, with the distribution channel "pruned", the remaining system should stay healthier for the long term and the hobby will benefit. As consumers, we need the people who are providing us with quality products and services to survive and prosper. Otherwise, all we'll be left with is cheap junk bought and sold through on-line auctions.

I love slot cars. 

I just needed to say that after all this business talk.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That's exactly what I'm thinking TK Solver. You put it out there perfectly. I want this to last, and I want to eventually be able to go to a hobby store and buy slot cars for close to the same price as online. I don't care if both prices are higher, as long as they are closer to each other.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

What is the current list or MSRP of these new Auto World cars?

I went to Motorcitytoyz website and pricing is all over the place.

And while we are on the subject of price, what do you think of so called Legit Dealers (not so called Scalpers) selling above MSRP?

I know many of you will point out that it is a "Suggested" retail price, but to me anything above List is a form of greed.
Don't like it, will attempt to avoid buying at those prices.

This is exactly why AutoWorld should sell individual cars.
They make small enough batches, they could sell this first round of them, determine the Popular cars and the dogs and then adjust production accordingly. Then everyone gets the car they want at the fair price.

If they want to sell limited editions for a premium, that is fine, just make enough to go around and sell them direct. Scalper problem solved.

Seems to me Auto World wants to complain about scalpers but they create the shortage to create the demand, so they in effect create their own monsters.

OK, Ramble/Rant over.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*There you have it....*

Very well said TK. 


:thumbsup: 
Let's not forget that for the...*ahem*... _serious_ collector, consumers can buy a complete set from AW directly.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I can't wait for the new cars to come out.
I can buy the cars I like and leave the rest sitting on their virtual or brick & mortar shelf. 
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

noddaz said:


> I can't wait for the new cars to come out.
> I can buy the cars I like and leave the rest sitting on their virtual or brick & mortar shelf.
> Scott


Yeah, before I felt like I had to buy a whole case. The price break made me feel addicted to buying cases even though I only ran a few of them. I was nice having the chassis when I needed them, but I'll manage just fine only buying the ones I really like.

Also, wouln't it be nice if AW used the same gearing as Aurora T-jets with AW armatures?


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

like the hummer and the ford GT but what did starskie and hutch do run out of money and have to take the torino in to a cheep paint shop couse the strip is rong gues if i buy the torino gues i'l be repainting it


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Let's walk a mile in a dealer's shoes.
Let's take for example the old JL series 5 TJ-500. In that series, there were two really hot selling cars - the Boss 429 Mustang and the Boss 302 Mustang. You are a dealer and need to buy a set of 12 cars to get one of each Mustang. If you put all 12 cars out for sale at the same price, which will go first? The Mustangs. Now you want more Mustangs because they sell AND YOUR CUSTOMERS WANT THEM. So, you have to buy more cases just to get the Mustangs. Meanwhile, the other 10 cars sell slowly or not at all. What do you do?
Not buy any more until the other 10 sell?
The only logical recourse is to establish different prices - that is the free market system. Charge more for the Mustangs so that you can lower the cost on the others. You need to get all the cars to sell in fairly equal quantities in order to keep ordering new cases.
I will guarantee that if I gave you 6 rare Tyco cars and 6 common Tyco cars and told you to sell them all at the same/actual retail price, you wouldn't do it. Would you sell the #40 Indy Patrick for the same as a Battle Bot? Of course not. Different cars have different values as set by the market. 
Remember that some vendors do this as their life's work. While some may do it because the love the hobby, they still need to make money at the end of day and not be left with unsellable stock.

Joe


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I've been collecting since the pullbacks. I've been buying master cases since the start. But since the last fiasco of the scalped white thunders and the way the cases are being sold now - I'm just not too excited. It used to be I could buy a couple of cases, get a white thunder here & there and be happy. Now there's too much plotting and strategy for it to be any fun for me. 
Now the scalping won't be just the white thunders. The other cars in the case are going to be eligible. The Ford GT's, the Torino's, & the Starksy & Hutch style will be held out for the highest bidder. 
So what's the best suggestion of getting all the cars at the best price??
--fordcowboy


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

It seems to me that determining whats going to be a hot seller vs a shelf warmer is pretty simple. Just watch the 'bay and you'll quickly find out that AFX '55 Chevys are a lot more sought-after than McLaren XLRs. Duh. Outside of that can am, it looks like AW cranked out some good selling, desireable cars. Maybe that green charger and red bronco were a bit pointless but still those dont seem to have trouble selling. Before car 1 of that release ever got built, I coulda told you that the camaro and '55 were gonna be the stars.

If AW wants to make less shelf warmers, all they have to do is look at which AFX cars are popular. The can ams, chargers, etc would do just fine if they were offered in kit form, and unpainted for the club racers or customizers. They were on the right track with the T-jet blown corvette, but the delorean time machine in kit form still leaves me scratching my head.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

The 55's went crazy. I had emails from so many people offering to buy all I had right from the start. Still sitting on can am's and broncos (I wish they would have done a green Bronco, and a red/black #5 daytona)


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

In fact, I can look right at this newest release and predict how it'll pan out for the regular run cars:

T-jets:

Both AMXs and Polaras will be rockstars. The black cyclone wont have trouble finding a home, the green will be right behind it. 

The stude's will have their fans, but I can see that running its course early. 
That willys is a bit questionable. Its been done to death by just about every resin caster out there. It'll still do ok, willys are always popular and not everyone wants to build a resin body.

That Chappy will be the dog of the bunch, no doubt. How many 'real' ones can still be found reasonable on the 'bay?





X-Traction:

Teal Nomad, white GT, and red Starsky & Hutch will be the '55 Chevy and white/orange racing camaro all over again. Expect to duke it out and pay up if bidding on eBay.

The yellow nomad wont be a slow seller, but its going to get outshined by the teal one. 
Neither GT will sit around long, but one-version buyers will jump on the white one every time.
The red GTX will probably sell decent enough.

Black '79 Firebird will be the biggest shelf warmer of this group. The yellow one might do better, since the black/gold paint scheme has been beat to death by Tyco and 'real' AFXs and Tomys are still easy to come by. 
The purple GTX will probably suffer a similar fate since the color wont go over too hot.
The blue torino will be overlooked for the S&H. 
The H2's are very questionable. SUV slots are a hard sell, even with the police outfit. Dont get me wrong, I love trucks and 4x4s and will likely get both versions of this one. But unless its a Jeep or pickup, trucks just dont have nearly the appeal as muscle cars, hot rods, etc.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> The 55's went crazy. I had emails from so many people offering to buy all I had right from the start. Still sitting on can am's and broncos (I wish they would have done a green Bronco, and a red/black #5 daytona)


Or ANY other color bronco that hadn't been done already by AFX. None of them are particularly rare so whats the point? The blazers in the T-jet line sold just fine and the originals are rare enough they could've gotten away with redoing those. Ever consider just selling the chassis in pairs on the 'bay? Make a few lots of those bodies also since they'd be great to customize or raid for parts. Most of the original broncos are missing cages, and we all know the story on the McLaren wing...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> .
> I'll continue to support those who appreciate my business and make it easy to buy their product.
> 
> Joe





ditto


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

grungerockjeepe said:


> That Chappy will be the dog of the bunch, no doubt. How many 'real' ones can still be found reasonable on the 'bay?


Yes, but the AW ones look a lot better. And will run better too!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I edited this post because there is no sense in pushing my opinion on others,its not fair to them,and not good business practice for me.I wish AW all the luck,but I wont buy any of them.
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Ok,the Dodge looks alright,I might buy it,maybe.
Chris


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*MSRP for AW slot cars*



Pomfish said:


> What is the current list or MSRP of these new Auto World cars?
> 
> I went to Motorcitytoyz website and pricing is all over the place.
> 
> ...


Keith,

1) Auto World set MSRP at $14.95 per car.

2) My prices are at or below MSRP if you purchase them as a set or by the case. Singles car are higher as it takes time to open the boxes, pull out the cars, repack them and so on. 

3) Each car is produced in the same quantity but some cars sell better than others and this is why the prices are higher. For an example, the '55 Chevy in Teal or Chrome Red was very hot! I pre-sold them at $15.99 per car. I sold all my singles out in less than a month. Now I still have ample supply of the Chargers, Daytonas, Can Am, Avanti, Cougar and Blazer.

4) AW will be selling the slot cars directly on the site to consumers. Be careful what you wish for....Prices will go up as dealers don't buy the lines.

I guess that will cover most of the issues from above. 

Jeff Clemence


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Keith,
> 
> 4) AW will be selling the slot cars directly on the site to consumers. Be careful what you wish for....Prices will go up as dealers don't buy the lines.


 Exactly.
And then they'll come down when the consumers don't buy them. I'll keep checking the Dollar Tree.
Actually, it's not the price which is the problem - I find it hard to imagine how you can make an entire slot car and packaging for as little as they obviously do. It's the marketing techniques which are the real issue. I believe it is the artifical difficulty created by AW for collecting their cars which is what ticks off people the most. Of course, if you're not a collector but just buy a few here and there, you probably couldn't care less.

Joe


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I want to know what's up with the windows? Blue and gray? Looks like another civil wars a brewin. 

Random packaging is insane.

As far as pricing goes it's "same as it ever was" (Talking Heads). As a consumer I try to get the most value for my dollar. Every one involved until the product is in my hands has only one agenda-profit. It's just the way of the world.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

It seems to me that now AW will be doing the scalping.Why are they making an instant collectible?$24.95 and $29.95 People will be buying them with every relatives credit card.They'll still end up on ebay.It doesn't cost AW anymore to make a white car than a red car.Where are they justifying this inflated price?If the usual dealers can't get the cars to make a profit,they aren't going to want the predictable dead beats even at discount prices.Do they really think they are going to sell equal amounts of Chapparals to Mopars.NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess AW saw what some of their cars were going for on the Bay and wanted that action. This doesn't bother me because I am not interested in the so called chase cars. I am not an obsessed collector that feels I have to own every car in every color. I buy a few cars from each release that interest me. It will be interesting to see how this new marketing stategy works for AW.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Exactly.
> And then they'll come down when the consumers don't buy them. I'll keep checking the Dollar Tree.
> Actually, it's not the price which is the problem - I find it hard to imagine how you can make an entire slot car and packaging for as little as they obviously do. It's the marketing techniques which are the real issue. I believe it is the artifical difficulty created by AW for collecting their cars which is what ticks off people the most. Of course, if you're not a collector but just buy a few here and there, you probably couldn't care less.
> 
> Joe


Well said. Thanks Joe.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

why don't Tom Lowe just post color options, with all the pros here and we can pick out the best for him?????????????
I would love to help with my opinion.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Jeff


Any news on when these will be in?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Rob,

My shipment will be here on Monday as AW has confirmed shipment with UPS with tracking info.

Thanks


----------

